# I have the Sony reader



## bcournoyer (Jul 23, 2010)

I got it for christmas from my sister and brother in law. I do like it, it's light weight and very easy to use, but I don't like how theres no backlight so I can't read it in the dark. I suppose I could buy a cover that has a light in it, but I shouldn't have to do that. It should already come standard don't you think? Unless there's a no model I am aware of that has a light installed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

bcournoyer said:


> I got it for christmas from my sister and brother in law. I do like it, it's light weight and very easy to use, but I don't like how theres no backlight so I can't read it in the dark. I suppose I could buy a cover that has a light in it, but I shouldn't have to do that. It should already come standard don't you think? Unless there's a no model I am aware of that has a light installed.


It's because of the screen - any reader that uses e-Ink technology can't be backlit, because the screen is opaque. Don't know which Sony reader you have, but Sony makes covers with built-in lights for all 3 of their current models. I have one for my Pocket Edition and it works well - wish someone would make a similar one for Kindle. (I know about the m-Edge cover with their light, but it's not quite the same.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is, in fact, one Sony model with a built-in light. As I recall, it is on the sides of the screen, and people didn't really care for it.

E-readers are not made to be read in the dark, just like regular books.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the cover with custom light shield, which I'm afraid I'm not in love with. The glass is slightly frosted, so as to disseminate the light across the page, but of course that has the effect of slightly blurring the text. The cover with the light on a little gooseneck would be a better way to go, I think.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am really happy with my Mighty Bright light.  Works great  for my Kindle and my Sony.  It was also so very handy when our power was out for six hours earlier in the week.  My husband is always grabbing it for a task light when doing repair projects.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a Medge cover with a light for my Sony.  Works great.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm waiting for my Octovo light to arrive in the mail.  Hubby thinks he can rig it to work for both my K1 and Sony 300.  I'm crossing my fingers....

N


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

bcournoyer said:


> It should already come standard don't you think?


Backlit devices are very hard on the eyes for those who like to read for longer periods of time (more than 30 minutes or so at a stretch). I own an iPad, and I much prefer reading ebooks on my Kindle. Backlighting also drains the battery much faster. You may want to consider an mEdge cover with the built-in light. I love mine - see their website at http://www.medgestore.com/


----------

